
Chris Costner Sizemore, the Real Patient Behind ‘The Three Faces of Eve,’ Dies - davidf18
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/08/06/us/chris-costner-sizemore-the-real-patient-behind-the-three-faces-of-eve-dies-at-89.html
======
davidf18
“You don’t know how wonderful it is to go to bed at night and know that it
will be you that wakes up the next day,” Mrs. Sizemore said in an interview in
The New York Post in 1975.

